# New ICS update coming soon?



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

I was building source from s.android.com and I think I found something.

I pulled source yesterday and today when I looked for the codenames it showed a new build name "
IML77"​
Does this mean a update is coming to ICS or is this just a typo?​
Here is a link to see it. (You have to scroll down to "Source Code Tags and Builds")
http://s.android.com...ld-numbers.html


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

looks like its just a placeholder for what they will be calling it when it comes out


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> looks like its just a placeholder for what they will be calling it when it comes out


It is interesting that the release number is there, typically (at least in my company) we don't put out anything publicly like that before it's pretty much final...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've heard that p3droid has 4.0.4. He put up a screen shot on twitter. IDK about him anymore though, so take it with a grain of salt I guess.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I've heard that p3droid has 4.0.4. He put up a screen shot on twitter. IDK about him anymore though, so take it with a grain of salt I guess.


Well he's terribly behind time...

Its incredibly easy to mod a build.prop

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 9, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Its incredibly easy to mod a build.prop


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


Shenanigans!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Well he's terribly behind time...
> 
> Its incredibly easy to mod a build.prop
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Can't fake his new image (not my image):


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

Y not^^^^^

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

ws6driver said:


> Y not^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Baseband


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Baseband


True, excepting Photoshop...

Looks like a new radio is in the offing, nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I love his batt meter. That is Sick

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

his signal still sucks though lol


----------



## zahl (Dec 28, 2011)

I could be mistaken but that is the ics build for the xoom


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Well if that radio is legit let's hope it helps with data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Well if that radio is legit let's hope it helps with data


+1


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

another guy with 4.0.4, different baseband: http://androidforums.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus/491735-no-rumblings-update-yet.html#post3895993


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

zahl said:


> I could be mistaken but that is the ics build for the xoom


I think you are right. Its weird though. I pulled source last night and don't remember seeing this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I think you are right. Its weird though. I pulled source last night and don't remember seeing this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its because its not there anymore.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's 4.0.4 update file: http://www.mediafire...l1wxw3exb9195w7
Not from me. Some guy on AC posted it.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

*MAKE A MF-ING NANDROID BACKUP BEFORE YOU FLASH THIS.*

There, I think that gets the point across. 

*braces for "help I bricked my phone with 4.0.4" threads*


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> *MAKE A MF-ING NANDROID BACKUP BEFORE YOU FLASH THIS.*
> 
> There, I think that gets the point across.
> 
> *braces for "help I bricked my phone with 4.0.4" threads*


I am pretty sure you have to be stock to flash it anyways. Its checks if its 4.0.2 and checks a ton of files. If something doesn't match it will cancel it.

I am preparing to restore to stock and try this update.


----------



## zombieflanders (Jan 8, 2012)

Hold on to your butts...


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I am pretty sure you have to be stock to flash it anyways. Its checks if its 4.0.2 and checks a ton of files. If something doesn't match it will cancel it.
> 
> I am preparing to restore to stock and try this update.


Correct, but it still surprises me how many people won't take this simple step anyway.

edit: I just peeked through this and it has a new bootloader attached. I'm raising an eyebrow at this update until further notice.

edit edit: I mirrored this to my dropbox if anyone wants a second link. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15379864/659e0a8f24b4.signed-mysid-IMM30B-from-ICL53F.659e0a8f.zip

has anyone flashed this yet?


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just flashed the cdma radio and this is what I got, however I don't seem to have any signal when I turn 4G off.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Its because its not there anymore.


That would make sense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy crap I'm about to have a heart attack

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> Just flashed the cdma radio and this is what I got, however I don't seem to have any signal when I turn 4G off.


The LTE radio appears to be a patch (2nd hand info, I'm not that smart). Probably shouldn't flash the radio by itself at this point.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-android-404-ota-package-now-available?utm_source=ac&utm_medium=twitter

Just saw this. Am I to late?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

akellar said:


> The LTE radio appears to be a patch (2nd hand info, I'm not that smart). Probably shouldn't flash the radio by itself at this point.


Yeah I noticed that, I only flashed the cdma because it looked like a full new file. Not sure why it didn't pick up 3G. I did get 1X.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

akellar said:


> The LTE radio appears to be a patch (2nd hand info, I'm not that smart). Probably shouldn't flash the radio by itself at this point.


Correct.

I'm curious if anyone who is using stock and flashes this as-is can retain their bootloader unlock or still unlock it via fastboot.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

I could all just wait and install the 4.0.4 update from a rom right ? Like im in GummyNex 403 and just wait for GummyNex 404 and flash it normally right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

